# Dive report 4-28 Destin bridge rubble



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

A late change of plans put us at the bridge rubble about 11 am. We arrived to a nice 10-15 mph breeze out of the SE that gave us steady 2's on the surface. Once below, there was no current at all. First dive vis was about 25 ft. On the way down we were escorted by a large school of 16-24" aj's from about 20'. We poked a flounder right when we hit bottom at 63'. He was literally right next to the anchor. Slolwly made our way around one pile of rocks and were swarmed by nice sized snapper and aj's that were just a bit too small to invite hme for dinner. Dive partner shot a sheepie right before we ascended. 

Second dive we decided to venture out a bit to another few plies of rubble. More of the same...loads of snapper and aj's. Vis was a bit shorter for some reason. Around 20', maybe less. Saw a few anchors with chain and a bit of rope, but we were running low on nitrox (got a bit chilly and went through my tank pretty fast) and needed to find our way back to our anchor. Which we couldn't find. So we popped up about 100 yds from the boat and did the 'ol backstroke......

All in all a great day in the water. Saw a large assortment of reef fish, including quite a few small gags and 1 lionfish. My first time down with my new gun, but wasn't able to lay into anything. I had a 3 mil suit on and I believe the surface temp was 70. Not sure about on bottom. 

Man I love this place.....:thumbsup:


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report..... post some pics of those fish kills when you get them....I can personally vouch that your spearo is a fish Killa......good luck with it and dive safe...


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

no woryz said:


> Great report..... post some pics of those fish kills when you get them....I can personally vouch that your spearo is a fish Killa......good luck with it and dive safe...


 
Will do. I would have had some decent footageof the dives....if I would have remebered the go pro on the boat. :wallbash:


----------

